# 90-22.1 question#2



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Being you have to fill in the account numbers does this mean they can contol the account?
Curious.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

berniej said:


> Being you have to fill in the account numbers does this mean they can contol the account?
> Curious.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


AFAIK they can't "control" the account or do anything to or in the account. But they can ask the bank for information about the account if they need to. (This appears to be the "real" purpose of all this FBAR and FATCA nonsense.) Now, whether or not the bank will give them the information they want is a whole different issue.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for answering all my crazy questions

Bernie




Bevdeforges said:


> AFAIK they can't "control" the account or do anything to or in the account. But they can ask the bank for information about the account if they need to. (This appears to be the "real" purpose of all this FBAR and FATCA nonsense.) Now, whether or not the bank will give them the information they want is a whole different issue.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

